# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Te jesh psikolog

## FLORIRI

te jesh psikolog per mua eshte dhunti, dhe nuk mund te behesh me studime simbas metodes Amerikaneve qe ben te mundur ti genjeje mendja edhe ato qe jane hica te merren me psikologji kur mund te benin ndonje pune tjeter ma per hajer.
si thoni juve a sja vlen ma mire me u more me ndonje pune tjeter?

----------


## EXODUS

Tung o miku!

Psikologjia eshte nje shkence mjaft komplekse, dhe kerkon 
mprehtesi te madhe mendore per zgjidhjen e ceshtjeve qe lidhen me kete shkence, por mgjth nuk eshte e thene se te jesh psikolog do te thote se zoteron nje aftesi te lindur per te ushtruar kete lloj profesioni.

Une personalisht mendoj se atributet me te medhaja per te fituar titullin psikolog i shkojne kryesisht genit, por njekohesisht nuk mund te neglizhohet edhe peqindja sipas se ciles psikologu ne fjale e ka fituar kete aftesi permes studimesh shume vjecare qe ka kryer gjate jetes se tij.

Marrim rastin e psikologut te famshem Amerikan Dr Carl Rogers, ishte nder te paktet psikologe qe u morr me nendegen e psikologjise dhe pikerisht me psikoterapine. 
Ai meritat per aftesite e zoteruara ja kushtezonte viteve te shumta qe ai studioi dhe ka qene mjaft i influencuar nga i madhi Freud po ashtu edhe Maslow.
Por u vu re se ai kish aftesi per te lexuar perpara se ai ti nenshtrohej sistemit parashkollor qe tregon se Rogers zoteronte aaftesi te dallueshme nga moshataret e tij.

*Njeriu gjithmone ka prirje dhe zoteron kurajon "te mendoje"  se cfare mund te zgjedhe te behet ne jete, por fatkeqesia me e madhe eshte se ai terhiqet pabesisht nga vetbesimi i tij/saj i lekundur per shkaqe te ndryshme rrethanore.*

Eshte pikerisht problemi i vetbesimit tek njeriut dhe nje prej ceshtjeve me te diskutara kohet e fundit nder psikologet e medhenj.
Mgjth mendoj shpresimisht se e ardhmja jo shume e larget  permban, me lejo te shprehem "antidotin" ("kundervepruesin, kunderhelmin") per tu cliruar nga "ethet e mosbesimit ne vetvete"
Dhe kam besimin e patundur se ky "antidot" tashme gjendet brenda secilit prej nesh, por besoj se nevojitet nje motivues i jashtem te cilit ende nuk i ka adhur koha  per ti hapur "porten botes se clirimit nga mosbesimi "i tepruar" 

EXODUS....realist

----------


## Naya

> te jesh psikolog per mua eshte dhunti, dhe nuk mund te behesh me studime simbas metodes Amerikaneve qe ben te mundur ti genjeje mendja edhe ato qe jane hica te merren me psikologji kur mund te benin ndonje pune tjeter ma per hajer.
> si thoni juve a sja vlen ma mire me u more me ndonje pune tjeter?


 Une besoj se psikologjia me teper se sa dhunti mund te jete aftesia per te njohur veten tende mire dhe me pas kjo te jete nje rruge e hapur drejt njohjes se te tjereve. personalisht kam arritur te zbuloj ne vetvete shume tipare te tjera gjate viteve dhe normalisht sa me shume kam njohur veten aq me teper kam ditur te bej dallimin mes meje e te tjereve. Une besoj se cdokush nese do mund te behet nji psikolog i vetvetes dhe botes perreth dhe kjo varet nga deshirat qe seicili prej nesh ka.

----------


## FLORIRI

e hapa kete teme se vura re ne forumin e psikologjise lloj lloj percaktimesh debileske qe te benin me vjellur prej qafe..................sigurisht shumica e ketyre behen prej te ashtuquajturve njerez qe hiqen se marrin vesh nga psikologjia vetem e vetem se  e kane bere si lende ne shkollat amerikane...................

e them seriozisht shkrimet e atyre qe jetojnne ne europe ne karakterin psikologjik jane me te arrira me njerzore dhe jo budalliqe amerikane................dhe nuk e kuptoj se pse ndodh kjo dukuri...............

psikolog nuk mund te behesh...............duke studiuar psikologji..........psikologu lind me intuiten e tij qe e karakterizon...........normalisht eshte dhurate nga perendia,dhe nuk fitohet nga auditoret e hawardit..........sado qe te lodheni...............

kam pasur te njohur qe studionin per psikologji...............po te them qe me me kenaqesi do te degjoja fjalet e nje bariu per tufen e tij.........se sa te duroja ate sjelljen e shtirur te atyre qe duan te hiqen psikolog me cdo kusht........................natyra njerezore eshte teper e ndjeshme ndaj provokimeve dhe sidomos ndaj shtirjes..........................

atehere lind pyetja se cilet jane psikologet e vertete? psikologun e vertete e zbulon vetem koha dhe asgje tjeter sepse eshte koha ajo qe e ndez intuiten dhe kureshtjen e tij per te bere nje hacking\cracking ne natyren e nderlikuar njerezore.
dhe me ka bere pershtypje edhe dicka tjeter qe ata qe jane me te vertete te afte per psikologji nuk u jepet rasti ta studiojne............sepse i zene vendet ne universitete debilat qe kane mundesi financiare,dhe ua rren mendja qe jane te afte per psikologji.

----------


## Hyllien

Psikologjia ka filluar ne Evrope... thone me Freud-in.... e kane gabim... eshte Schilleri ai qe ka folur per te ne Systems of Transcendental Idealism (1800). Pra psikologjia eshte nje derivat i 15 i filozofise.
Duke qene derivat i 15 nuk sherben per asgje vec se per te arritur te simplifikoj natyren njerezore ne disa shkembime qe bejn neuronet me njera tjeteren. Mundohet te kategorizoj pa te drejte ata te ashtuquajtur me te meta mendore. 
Qofte Amerik e qofte Afrik e qofte Evrope fakti eshte qe psikologjia eshte nje derivat i filozofise, dhe qe mundohet te marri rrugen e shkurter por pa krye per te kuptuar njeriun.

----------


## Albin

ore dakort te jesh psikolog eshte gje e bukur por jo si keto psikologet e sotem qe nuk njohin veten dhe unin e tyre pretendojne ti japin keshilla te tjereve.
te jesh psikolog do te thote te njohesh njeriu deshirat et ij karakteristikat e tij shpirterore dhe trupore te jesh i afte te poerceptosh n\ndjenjat e tij emocionet ohuuuuuuuuu ka pune puna.

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Udhetoj dhe e dretoj timonin" drejt  psikologise  dhe  filozofise  . Duha te behem  sofist   qe  ti  shekoj  njerzit   nga lart" si nje zot  ( jam  tifoz i sigmunt  freud ) 

Te jesh psikolog duhet te   vesh re , te analizosh cdo gje  , dhe te shtosh  byetje   te tjera  , te  ndjesh se si ndjejne njerzit  ,

----------


## FLORIRI

> ore dakort te jesh psikolog eshte gje e bukur por jo si keto psikologet e sotem qe nuk njohin veten dhe unin e tyre pretendojne ti japin keshilla te tjereve.
> te jesh psikolog do te thote te njohesh njeriu deshirat et ij karakteristikat e tij shpirterore dhe trupore te jesh i afte te poerceptosh n\ndjenjat e tij emocionet ohuuuuuuuuu ka pune puna.


Kjo qe thua ti eshte mese e vertete.

Psikologjia ne shkollat amerikane ka rene ne terren te thyer.Per ti bere nje krahasim sa me te bukur qe femrat psikologe te forumit(meqe femrat e kane marre stafeten per te studiuar kete dege qe don kapacitet te fuqishem arsyetus.....padyshim qe ky i fundit nuk u mungon) te me kuptojne drejt,Une do ta krahasoja psikologjine me nje aforizem te njohur ""Femra i dorezohet Zotit kur nuk i duhet me djallit"" lllllllllolllllllll

Pra shkurt muhabeti psikologjia eshte bere si nje femer qe te gjithe e njohin qe eshte sexy...Nga te shkosh do te degjosh yyyyyyy si eshte ""ajo"" cfare trupi,cfare sysh,cfare vetullash....por cudia me e madhe tre dite zgjat dhe ja me ne fund u vjen normale kur degjojne per te dhe nuk ta pertojne te thone ""he mo boll se na merzitet tani sikur nuk ka me te mira se ajo"".Pra nga perseritja ne menyre banale psikologjia ketu e psikologjia atje ne menyre per te ardhur keq kjo shkence fantastike po humbet vleren e saj.Po mbushen auditoret me plencderra qe vendosin nje thes me patatina para dhe shpresojne te bejne psikologji  me koken e tyre te dhjamosur.

----------


## gurl

Te jesh psikolog do te thoja se vetem nje pjese e vogel eshte dhunti dhe mesimi i vertete i psikologjise vjen nga studimet e ndryshme qe behen nga personi per te arritur te kuptojne ato aspekte te psikologjise tek te cilat i interesojne. 

Truri jone eshte i afte per shume gjera dhe te arrij kufij te paimagjuneshme me pare duhet te stervitet dhe te jete i afte ti perceptoje mesazhet qe i vijne. Nuk e di nese e keni degjuar shpesh te thuhet se ne shohim me mendje dhe jo me sy.

Prandaj te jesh nje psikolog, qe te arrish te analizosh dhe te arrish ne perfundime, duhet ne fillim te kerkosh cfare te analizosh, ta perpunosh, ta zgjidhesh dhe te nxjerresh perfundimin, gje e cila nuk arrihet vetem me dhunti. 

Psikologjia eshte dege fantastike por s'besoj se po humbet vleren e saj, ajo thjesht zgjerohet ne drejtime te ndryshme qe mbase ne akoma nuk mund ti konceptojme dot.

----------


## J@mes

Atehere lind pyetja ?! Ju jeni psikolog te vertete qe merreni me fjale boshe? Njeri duke pergojuar delirin e madheshtise, kompleks ky i amerikes dhe atyre qe jetojne brenda saj apo tjetri duke germuar per gjetjen e gjilperes ne shkretetire. Po me te thjesht ne pergjigjet tuaja njerez te nderuar se keni filluar komplekset qe tani ne kete moshe. E rendesishme ne kete jete per njeriun eshte Vet- Aktualizimi ( self - actualization ) siç thoshte Rogers, ndjere past. Ai kete e quajti  " forca e jetes". Kjo lidhet me zhvillimin e potencialeve personale sa me shume te jete e mundur.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

"self-actualization"--kulmi i piramides-- ka pas thene dhe i ndjeri Abraham Maslow, teoria e te cilit ishte nje divergjence e dukshme nga frojdizmi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## citizen insane

nuk egziston nje gje e tille si frojdizmi! quhet PSIKOANALIZE. dhe psikanaliza nuk eshte vetem freud.

----------


## julih

@ J@mes_Douglas _ E rendesishme ne kete jete per njeriun eshte Vet- Aktualizimi ( self - actualization ) siç thoshte Rogers, ndjere past. Ai kete e quajti " forca e jetes". Kjo lidhet me zhvillimin e potencialeve personale sa me shume te jete e mundur.
shof qe shume prej jush njofin sh.mire rogers, maslow, o adler. dua tju bej nje pyetje! ne shqiperi cili korrent psikollogjik eshte me i perparuar/ i perdorur?
per sa i perket temes besoj qe per te qene psi duhet te kesh ne pergjithshmeri tre gjera: 1. te dish, 2. te dish te besh, 3. te dish te jeshe
e eshte nje trinom sh. i veshtire...

----------


## StormAngel

> nuk egziston nje gje e tille si frojdizmi! quhet PSIKOANALIZE. dhe psikanaliza nuk eshte vetem freud.


E tere psiko-analiza identifikohet me Frojdin,prandaj nuk eshte gabim te perdoret termi frojdizem kur kemi te bejme me psiko-analize.
Sa per temen,te jesh psikolog sic eshte mire ka edhe te keqijat e veta.
Mendimi dhe futja ne brendesi te problemeve sjell cdohere me vete ca probleme,si kokedhimbje,stres,gjum te pakte etj etj.
Kishte nje rast kur nje psikologe u vra nga vajza e vet,dmth mund t`ju ndihmosh te gjitheve,po kur vine puna tek vetvetja eshte cdohere me rende.
Aj shnet

----------


## citizen insane

> @ J@mes_Douglas 
> shof qe shume prej jush njofin sh.mire rogers, maslow, o adler. dua tju bej nje pyetje! ne shqiperi cili korrent psikollogjik eshte me i perparuar/ i perdorur?
> ...


ketu nuk merret vesh ose nuk mund te thuash se egziston nje rryme e konsoliduar. ashtu sic e mendojn une, ne kete aspekt ndikon dhe shkolla, qe ne rastin tone perdor rryma te ndryshme per te shpjeguar gjera te ndryshme. psh: lenda e psikologjise anormale eshte dhene ne nje fryme totalisht psikanalitike, ndersa lenda psikoterapi eshte dhene ne kendveshtrimin kognitiv-behavioral, lenda e keshillimit eshte dhene nen frymen roger-iane (non-direktive), etj...

megjithate mendoj se dy rrymat te cilet psikologet ne shqiperi po lakmojne me shume jane psikoanaliza dhe humanizmi. megjithate psikologjia ne shqiperi eshte pothuajse "fantazem". e them kete sepse politikat e shendetit mendor qe egzistojne sot nuk e shohin psikologun si te domosdoshem. si pasoje psikologet vegjetojne nen hijen e Psikiaterve dhe punonjesve sociale. ose bejne punen e nje punonjesi social.

gjithe ky pesimizem........

----------


## citizen insane

ne lidhje me temen, mendoj se cdokush mund te jete psikolog. Psikologjia ka aq shume hapesira, per te gjithe tipat e njerezve. te jesh Psi eshte nje profesion, si shume profesione te tjera. 

me sa duket egziston akoma kendveshtrimi "romantik" mbi psikologun, i cili e vesh psikologun me fuqi gati te mbinatyrshme.

----------


## Dito

*Me thoni pak nje psikolog te shquar qe ska studiuar psikologji, nje rast te vetem kerkoj?. Mos flisni Kumbulla qe eshte ne gen psikologjia se eshte turp kush te degjoje. Referojuni librit te te madhit Friedrich Nietszche shembja e idhujve, dhe do gjeni material te bollshem se si lindin psikologet apo si behen te tille. Nejse per njerzit qe vertet jane psikologe une i admroj pasi kane nje qetesi te mahnitshme, jane mjaft te rralle ti takosh pasi ata psikologe qe vetshpallen jane nje hic. 



__________________________________________________  _______
Mos kompliko jeten tende nese nuk eshte e nevojshme.  *

----------


## FLOWER

Askush nuk mund te behet dicka pa pasur deshiren dhe prirjen per te qene i tille. jam e bindur qe pjeserisht ajo cka behemi ne jete eshte e lindur me ne. psh une s'mund te behesha kurre dicka qe do kishte lidhje me matematiken, truri im nuk e ka kete prirje dhe ne te kundert im vella do e kishte te veshtire te merrej me dicka gjuhesore. them se edhe aftesia per te degjuar dike, per te bere pyetjet e duhura per te kuptuar tipin apo karakterin e dikujt, per te gjetur fjalet e duhura per t'i thene dikujt gjendet brenda nesh por qe me studimet e duhura zhvillohet dhe ngrihet ne nivel profesional. jo te tere mund te behemi piktore, jo te tere mund te behemi muzikante...atehere pse te tere mund te behemi psikologe me pak studime?

----------


## I-amëshuar

La semplicita e sincerita sono donni che Dio regála con la nascita. Ma ressistere a mantenere é miracolo sofferente che ti fa vivere con dignita...(nga origjinali)

Me falni për gjuhën e huaj në cilën kam shkruar thënien time por në momentin e frymëzimit për cudi më erdhi më lehtë në italisht.



Përshëndetje.
Temë interesante dhe që kërkon një interes pa kërkuar të demostrohet superioriteti apo polemikat por thjesht te debatohet dhe të shihet nevojat e kësaj shkence në shoqërin tonë.Psikologjinë e shoh ose më mirë,më ka ndihmuar ta kuptoj një ndër psikologët komercialist sic është"Harry Box" me 7vëllimet e tij shumë të thjeshta dhe të kuptueshme në një fare mënyre më ka ndihmuar të shpjegoj në mënyrën time pa bërë përkufizime dhe dhënë formula të hedhi bazat e njohurisë time nga babai i nëndegës të thellësive shpirtërore sic është Psikoanaliza.Të kuptoj dhe të eksperimentoj "fleshimit apo të provoj të hedh drite mbi pavetëdijen(sic e quaj une koshin e plehërave të vetëdijes)" apo të shoh luftën e brëndëshme që behet mes trurit dhe shpirtit kur ky i fundit është thellësisht i dashuruar.Por duket mos ndikuar as Frojdi dhe as ndonjë filozof apo psikolog tjetër por thjesht duket përpunuar informacionin e futur në trurin tim gërshetuar me eksperiencën e të provuarit dhe duke bërë kërkime jo më shkencore por praktike dhe konkrete.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Flower , e ke gabim . Me pergatitjen e duhur gjithkush mund te behet gjithcka .

Edhe une psh e urrej matematiken , sa shoh kllapa me ze koka . Por kam hasur profesore fantastike  (rebele si puna ime) qe e shpjegonin matematiken ne menyre te cuditshme e zbavitese . Te zgjonin interesin ...

prirja per dickate jep vetem nje gje : 1 shans , me vone duhet vullnet e deshire . Gjithkush mund te behet gjithcka me pergatitjen e duhur 


persa i perket temes : psikologjia ka hasur shume veshtiresi ne jeten e saj , dhe akoma sot lufton per tu njohur si shkence .
Por ajo eshte nje nga disiplinat/shkencat me fantastike qe ekzistojne . Gjithkush mund te gjeje pergjigjet qe kerkon aty . sepse ekzistojne shkolla te ndryshme me kendveshtrime te ndryshme 

Dhe duke e njohur prirjen e njerezve per te kerkuar e pranuar vetem ato informacione qe vertetojne teorite  e tyre ....


shhhhshshshsh transmition incomplete

----------

